# Needs to gain weight



## lanjhgcfd

My little rescue, Cabo came to me almost 2 weeks ago. I'm so smitten by him. His vet said he needs to put on some weight, his back spine shoes through. I have tried every dog food but have resorted to rotisserie chicken with some gravy wet food mixed in. I don't mind cooking for him so my question is:
are there any balanced recipes I can try? He is just sooo finicky. Is there an appetite stimulant? He pees and poops normally, twice a day. He currently weighs 4.1 lbs.


----------



## glittergirl

Hi , I also have a little rescue Chi, I have had him for about 6 weeks, mine looks a little skinny too.
He is having pooping issues so I am going to try to get him into the vet tonight and I am going to ask if mine is the correct weight.
I have been feeding him plenty but he hasn't put on any weight so I am worried....
Good luck!


----------



## svdreamer

When I got Delilah, she was skin and bones. I just put the food down and ignored her, it was up to her to eat. It's taken 8 months but she has put on almost two pounds and looks wonderful. It will take a while for them to gain it, you don't want them to over eat to gain the weight, it may set them up for over eating even after they have gained the weight and end up fat. I would not just feed them the chicken and canned. Pick a dog food and feed it and he gets nothing else. He will not starve himself. Once he sees that's all he's getting, he will eat it. It may take a day or two, but he will start eating. I free feed, leave food out all the time. Others feed twice a day for 15 minutes, pick it up and he gets nothing more until the next feeding. Which ever way that works for you.


----------



## jesuschick

I agree with Pam.
I would choose the highest quality food that you can (high in protein and calorie, he does NOT need fillers) and feed that. 

Here is a site that can help you find good quality foods and check those that you are feeding:
Dog Food Reviews | Dog Food Ratings


----------



## applewood

Just go with a puppy food like Purina One. Yes, there are appetite stimulators. Talk to your vet.


----------



## Brodysmom

I agree - choose one GOOD quality dog food and feed that. Just more of it. Putting toppers such as canned food and chicken on the food creates a VERY PICKY and reluctant eater. I imagine that's why he is thin. He is always holding out for something different and/or better. 

If you do choose to home cook, make sure and READ and research and realize you will be adding in supplements, especially calcium. Here's a good place to start on preparing home cooked meals. It's one of the best websites I've found on how to cook and prepare meals for your dog. The information is reliable and reputable, which isn't true of many of the websites out there on home cooking.

DogAware.com Articles: Introduction to Homemade Diets for Dogs


----------



## 20887

applewood said:


> Just go with a puppy food like Purina One. Yes, there are appetite stimulators. Talk to your vet.


Not trying to argue with you here, but I would stay away from a food like Purina. If he needs to gain weight, you want a nutrient dense food with no fillers. Purina has corn and many other fillers that are not needed. I would pick a high quality grain free food and stick with it.


----------



## Brodysmom

I 100% agree with Missy. Purina One is HORRIBLE. I wouldn't recommend or feed Purina at all. If you are interested in a quality food, there are some great links in the posts here and Orijen, Fromm, Acana are all good kibbles. ZiwiPeak or a freeze dried food such as Stella and Chewy's or Honest Kitchen are good as well. But Purina? NO way.


----------

